# Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilden



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Female


















Male


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilden*


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilden*

OMG that's hilarious! 

Female:












Male:


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilden*


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilden*

Okay now, that is just not right!









Gia is looking great. Tilden is looking well, Tilden! And just what was in those bushes?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics by Gia & Tilden*

pinkanml -- your photos are HILARIOUS!! looking at your male, i can't help but make a "doooosh" sound effect. lol...

Gia says THANK YOU Samuel, she's feeling good lately too







and oh Tilden... all i can do is love em, my boy! who knows what was in that bush, or to the left, or to the right, or across the street, or in the grass... but a photoshoot was definitely not his priority this afternoon.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilde*

ROFL!! Love this!


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilde*


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilde*

That is so funny!







Gia looks beautiful, and um.... Tilden's coat looks very healthy!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics by Gia & Tilden*



> Originally Posted By: Karinand um.... Tilden's coat looks very healthy!!!










, good one Karin


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics by Gia & Tilden*

Case in point.... females stare through your soul, and males just go, "Doof doof doof."


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics by Gia & Tilden*


----------



## Heidifarm (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics by Gia & Tilden*



> Originally Posted By: DianaMCase in point.... females stare through your soul, and males just go, "Doof doof doof."


Now that is a Seconday Sex Characteristic!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics by Gia & Tilden*















That's hilarious!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

How about this one...can you tell which is the male?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great shots, love that crazy blue-eye!
Here is one from a different perspective...the male isn't following the rule here!
"females stare through your soul, and males just go, "Doof doof doof."


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

<span style='font-size: 20pt'>SQUIRREL!!!</span>


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilden*

When I asked them to go find a stick, this is what I got:


Nico











Sasha



















They chased each other in circles, with their respective "sticks" in their mouths. To top it off, Sasha kept trying to bark with that LOG in her mouth!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilden*

OMG too funny


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilden*








OMG Jessica....that is TOO funny!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilden*

Now that's what I'm talkin' bout!!! Clearly identifiable secondary characteristics!


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilden*

Gia, Tilden, I'm cracking up!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilden*

Ahaha I love this!! 

Oh my that's one biiiig stick 0_0 lol


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilden*


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilden*

Dena looks sweet, Keefer looks.....at a bird in the tree!










Dena runs for the ball, Keefer runs....in front of her.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilden*

Gotta love the doofy boys









That second pic is priceless!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilden*

These are priceless!!! And love the comments too!


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilden*


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilden*

Dena Keefer!


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilden*
























These pics r GREAT!!!! i would have to go through my entire pic library to find comparison photos, but u's r prompting me to do so!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilde*



> Originally Posted By: pinkanml


what the heck is it with these girls and their massive <s>sticks</s> logs!!!!!




































i'm pretty sure Tilden would also bring me the tiniest little twig he could find as well.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilde*










oh my! funny stuff!!!!
cant wait to see how doofy mine gets! This should be a regular thread for posting these type pics! Made me LOL first thing this morning! Thanks!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilde*

Dottie telling Obie she respectfully disagrees with something he said.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilde*

I love Dottie!!







She is such a character.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilden*

Gia was showing us her beautiful eyes and Tilden was showing us his handsome ear tufts


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics by Gia & Tilden*



> Originally Posted By: AK GSDGia was showing us her beautiful eyes and Tilden was showing us his handsome ear tufts


lol, thats a theory








one morning i'll have to remember to catch a photo of him and his 'bedroom hair'. his tufts are ridiculous [in an adorable way].

in the photo, gia actually wasn't cooperating perfectly either, but i give her a pass because a woman and her toddlers had stopped behind us, and gia loves kids and was staring at the little girl. i let her say hi after and it absolutely made her day


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilden*



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you stole my line!!!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Secondary Sex Characteristics - by Gia & Tilden*

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! I kept seeing this thread and didn't read it....why?! It's too funny!


----------

